# Went to Minersville again This time with lots o Pics



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

All right went to Minersville for the 7th time in a month.  
Heres how we did.
Got there around 3:30 in the afternoon.
Fished in about 30 feet of water my dad fished in about 20 feet.
Dad: 3 fish two 18 inches, one 19 and a half.
Me: Same as dad
6 fish for the day left about two hours later, got cold.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice job btk! You sure love that Minersville place :mrgreen: . Wish I could get out and fish that much. Good looking fish!


----------



## Jeremy28 (Dec 1, 2007)

how is the ice holding up with this warm weather? How thick would you say it is


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice Fish, looks like it was a nice day to get out!


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

MELT MELT MELT!!!!! Good looking fish! MELT MELT MELT!!!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Guns and Flies said:


> MELT MELT MELT!!!!! Good looking fish! MELT MELT MELT!!!


+1


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Jimmy Johnson, Huh?


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Once Again I fished the lake. :twisted: SLOWWWWWWW Fishin .
fished for an hour and a half.
Dad: 2 fish 5 fish broke off at hole. One of them looked out of the slot too. :evil: 
Me: 1 Fish Avoided the skunk by 10 and half inches.
And fixed blade jimmy is my driver.


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

.45 There is some good news, the upper end of the reservoir is completely open and water is just flooding into the lake from all sides. So By March the ice could be off, its 12 inches thick right now.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

BrookTroutKid said:


> .45 There is some good news, the upper end of the reservoir is completely open and water is just flooding into the lake from all sides. So By March the ice could be off, its 12 inches thick right now.


Oh boy !!!!  

Thats good news...!! If i ever get my trailer outa that last *2"* snow storm, I'll load up and be right down......


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Bad news .45 we just had a storm that dumped a foot so the ice is probably set for a little while longer.


----------

